# ars vetus is so beautiful in all it's glory , song's of trouvere, troubadour!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a couple of these compilation of ars vetus, i most says that it very mutch enjoyable, tonight yes tonight i purchaesed diabolus in musica an ensemble it's a love & hate story, not the best not the worst , potent sometime, what can i says, but this release of trouvere is solid perhaps i like the period , time spam but it's amazing.

But i did heard better heck deprofundis heard it all,, he a satanic freemason of the left path (just kidding)...

YEP.. ars vetuus is awesome period for teutonic achievement in early medieval, les franc-saliens, les barbarre germanique lol in french it's funnier, but nevermind, i love ars vetus because song's of trouvere are straight foward , soul speaking, eclectic...

Oh and i drank a bottle of ''vache folle'' a black beer 9.8% alcool, only this my friend and im feeling whatever i feel.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

For me this is the most challenging music I know.

The songs are often long, and in Provencal, it's hard to get to find out what they're singing about. I don't feel that most singers in this repertoire are particularly good at diction. To compensate, the performers add instrumental music which to me often sounds wrong, or banal, and often relies on instrumental effects rather then anything expressive, which means that it soon becomes boring and silly. It's a real challenge for me to get to know the qualities of each composer, in my head it's just a sort of hopeless _ars vetus amalgam_.

It's quite a contrast from Minnesinge music,or chansonnier music, where there are some excellent singers, singers with a feeling for the poetry, who are recording using instruments in a tasteful and imaginative way.


----------

